#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские мантры (песнопения)

## Дмитрий Старавойтов

Есть возможность скачать и послушать следующие альбомы:

1) Chögyal Namkhai Norbu Rinpoche - Chöd: Cutting through Dualism (1993)
http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/chogya.../2009-10-07-21
2) Целительные звуки Тибета
http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/celite.../2009-10-07-18
3) Khenpo Pema Rinpoche - Tibetan Mantra and Sutra
http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/khenpo.../2009-10-07-23
4) Khenpo Pema Rinpoche - Beno king of the blessings 
http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/khenpo.../2009-10-07-24
5) Khenpo Pema Rinpoche - Lama Channo
http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/khenpo.../2009-10-07-25
6) OM VAJRA SATTVA HUM (Thailand)
http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/om_vaj.../2009-10-08-28

----------

Caddy (09.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.10.2009), Алексей Черкасов (09.10.2009), Лора (08.10.2009), Николай Бе (15.10.2009), Сергей А (08.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Старавойтов

*7) Om Mani Peme Hum / Тибетская мантра сердца*

http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/om_man.../2009-10-09-31
*
8) Mercy Songs / Исцеляющее сострадание*

http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/mercy_.../2009-10-09-32

----------

Алексей Черкасов (09.10.2009)

----------


## Morris Allan

Паритта сутта, произносимая для благословения и процветания.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXa5m...eature=related

Buddha-jaya-maṅgala Gāthā  


Bāhuṃ sahassam-abhinimmita-sāvudhantaṃ
Grīmekhalaṃ udita-ghora-sasena-māraṃ
Dānādi-dhamma-vidhinā jitavā munindo
Tan-tejasā bhavatu te jaya-maṅgalāni (me в случае если чтения за себя)
[Tan-tejasā bhavatu te jaya-maṅgal'aggaṃ].

Сотворив тысячу рук и в каждой из них держа оружие,
Мара восседал на ужасном слоне Гиримекхала.
Его самого и его воинов укротил Владыка Будда
силой в е л и к о д у ш и я и других добродетелей.
Силой содеянного,пусть эта славная победа станет вашей (моей)


Mārātirekam-abhiyujjhita-sabba-rattiṃ
Ghorampan'āḷavaka-makkham-athaddha-yakkhaṃ
Khantī-sudanta-vidhinā jitavā munindo
Tan-tejasā bhavatu te jaya-maṅgalāni.

Ещё яростнее Мары был упрямый демон Алавака,
который сражался с Буддой всю ночь.
Его Владыка Мудрецов укротил силой 
Своего т е р п е н и я  и  с а м о к о н т р о л я
Силой содеянного,пусть эта славная победа станет вашей (моей)


Nāḷāgiriṃ gaja-varaṃ atimattabhūtaṃ
Dāvaggi-cakkam-asanīva sudāruṇantaṃ
Mett'ambuseka-vidhinā jitavā munindo
Tan-tejasā bhavatu te jaya-maṅgalāni.

Налагири, царь слонов, в сильном буйстве,
неистовствовал словно лесной пожар
и был страшен, как удар молнии.
Окропив его водой л ю б в и - с о с т р а д а н и я ,
Владыка Мудрецов усмирил страшного зверя
Силой содеянного,пусть эта славная победа станет вашей (моей)


Ukkhitta-khaggam-atihattha sudāruṇantaṃ
Dhāvan-ti-yojana-path'aṅguli-mālavantaṃ
Iddhībhisaṅkhata-mano jitavā munindo
Tan-tejasā bhavatu te jaya-maṅgalāni.

Подняв свой меч,на расстоянии трех лиг,
мчался порочный Ангулимала.
Его усмирил Владыка Мудрецов
Своими п с и х и ч е с к и м и   с и л а м и
Силой содеянного,пусть эта славная победа станет вашей (моей)


Katvāna kaṭṭham-udaraṃ iva gabbhinīyā
Ciñcāya duṭṭha-vacanaṃ jana-kāya-majjhe
Santena soma-vidhinā jitavā munindo
Tan-tejasā bhavatu te jaya-maṅgalāni.

Увеличив свой живот с помощью хвороста,
дабы изобразить беременность,
Чинча, грубо выражаясь
стала обвинять непристойными словами посреди собрания.
Её укротил Владыка Мудрых
Своим б е з м я т е ж н ы м   и  м и л о с т и в ы м   т е р п е н и е м 
Силой содеянного,пусть эта славная победа станет вашей (моей)


Saccaṃ vihāya mati-saccaka-vāda-ketuṃ
Vādābhiropita-manaṃ ati-andhabhūtaṃ
Paññā-padīpa-jalito jitavā munindo
Tan-tejasā bhavatu te jaya-maṅgalāni.

Надменный Саччака,отвернувшийся от истины,
являлся причиной раздора;
его взор ослепляли затеваемые им споры.
С зажженой лампой м у д р о с т и его усмирил
Владыка мудрецов.
Силой содеянного,пусть эта славная победа станет вашей (моей)


Nandopananda-bhujagaṃ vibudhaṃ mahiddhiṃ
Puttena thera-bhujagena damāpayanto
Iddhūpadesa-vidhinā jitavā munindo
Tan-tejasā bhavatu te jaya-maṅgalāni.

Мудрого и могущественного змея Нандопананду
усмирил Благородный Мудрец п с и х и ч е с к и м и   с и л а м и 
с помощью своего ученика Тхеры Моггаланы.
Силой содеянного,пусть эта славная победа станет вашей (моей)


Duggāha-diṭṭhi-bhujagena sudaṭṭha-hatthaṃ
Brahmaṃ visuddhi-jutim-iddhi-bakābhidhānaṃ
Ñāṇāgadena vidhinā jitavā munindo
Tan-tejasā bhavatu te jaya-maṅgalāni.

Чистого,лучезарного, великого Брахму Баку,
чью руку укусил змей-ужасный еретик
Владыка Мудрецов исцелил своим лекарством м у д р о с т и.
Силой содеянного,пусть эта славная победа станет вашей (моей)


Etāpi buddha-jaya-maṅgala-aṭṭha-gāthā
Yo vācano dinadine sarate matandī
Hitvān'aneka-vividhāni c'upaddavāni
Mokkhaṃ sukhaṃ adhigameyya naro sapañño.

Тот мудрый,кто каждый день повторяет
и ревностно хранит в памяти
эти восемь стихов о славных победах Владыки Будды,
избавится от различных несчастий
и обретет блаженство ниббаны.

(материал и  ред.перевод взят и книги Паритт сутт)

----------

AlekseyE (10.10.2009), Bob (09.10.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.10.2009), Сергей А (17.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (10.10.2009), Чиффа (18.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Старавойтов

Aihua - Eleven-Faces Avalokitesvara Mantra

http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/aihua_.../2009-10-11-35

Rain of Blessings, Lama Gyurme / Поток благословений, Лама Гьюрме

http://mantra108.ucoz.ru/news/rain_o.../2009-10-12-36

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.10.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

А есть Джаямангала сутра на санскрите?

----------


## Дмитрий Старавойтов

The Great Mercy Mantra Chanting



Heart Sutra

Orgyen Lama and Yuen Yuen - Vajrasattva

Yungchen Lhamo with Namgyal Monastery Monks - Tibetian prayer (1995)

Tulku Orgyen - Ngondro (2004)

The Chant of Metta

Pema Choephel Rinpoche - Kurukulle...

H.H. Penor Rinpoche - Avalokiteshwara...

Lama Karta - Tibetan Chants, Buddhist Meditation (1996)

The Gyuto Monks - Tibetan Tantric Choir (1987)

Phurpa - Khandroi Gyadung (2008)

Monks of Sherab Ling Monastery - Sacred Tibetan Chant (2003)

TERRY OLDFIELD - Spirit Of Tibet (1994)

Monks Of Khampagar Monastery - Ritual Orchestra & Chants (1995)

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.10.2009), Сергей А (17.10.2009)

----------

